# Electrical Connector Covers



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a Snowbear with the following electrical connectors:









The end that I plug the winch into I have kind of behind my front license plate. It gets ice in it and takes forever to get it out and be able to connect. Is the anything I can use to cover it? Does someone make rubber covers or something? I realize that I could just use duct tape or something, but I would rather use something that is actually made for this type of thing.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

They're Anderson Powerpole connectors and yes you can get covers for them

http://order.waytekwire.com/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+L0035FC147119A5008651071+M37+ENG


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't get your link to load.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Sorry, how about this one

http://order.waytekwire.com/productdetail/M37/37711

It may not be right cover but at least you'll know what you're looking for. You'll have to figure out what series connector you have.


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sweet. That's exactly what I need. Thanks.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

You can also get them at your Napa store, they are in the electrical book, they may have to look a little but they are there.


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the same connectors on my Snowbear. I have a couple thoughts. First, try using a zip-lock baggie. Cut open the closed end and slide over both connectors, then use tie wraps, (I save the wire ties from a loaf of bread) and tie both ends of the baggie tightly over where the wires enter the connectors. It is a little extra work untying them when you drop the plow and dis-connect, but it keeps the connectors clean. I have heard of some who will cut the end off of a condom and tie wrap both ends over the connectors. Do the same thing with uncut baggies when the cables are stored in the engine compartment when not using them. That will help keep salt, sand and water/ice out of the brass contacts. I been using this method for over 5 years and it seems to work well for me.

Also, these brass/copper contacts will corrode in the off season. I have made it an annual task to take the connectors out of their plastic casing (there is a locking tab in the connector you can push down to release the contact with a small screwdriver) and I use a Dremmel with a small rotary wire brush to clean them up, then spray them with dielectric lube, ready for the next season. I might be a little labor intensive, but it is worth it.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a SB also and have never had a problem. I use electrical contact grease.
Now that I know there are covers available I will probably get those also.


----------

